# GSG Offers TEX Mist Pallet Adhesive



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

TEX Mist pallet adhesive is an economical solution to textile screen printers’ needs. Ideal for T-shirt fabrics, this mist-type, pressure-sensitive formula makes it possible to reposition garments for a number of screen passes without losing tack and requiring an additional application of adhesive. 

TEX Mist also strips quickly without staining or leaving a residue and will not transfer to fabric. The versatile formulation is designed to bond with cloth, paper, cardboard, acetate, foil, plastic film, cork, foam, rubber and leather, as well, and can be used in embroidery, graphic arts, arts and crafts and packaging applications. Made in the USA and offered exclusively by GSG, it comes in easy-to-use 13-ounce cans and is sold in cases of six cans.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

